# where and how to start



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome to endurance! 

You will need a stethoscope to learn how to take your pony's heart rate. Then, google some training charts. Endurance is really about heart rate recoveries, and knowing when your horse is ready for more, or needs a break. 

Check out endurance.net, as they have a Vast amount of reading material.

Good Luck!!

Nancy


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

subbing because I have actually been considering this as well. Mostly because I have heard awesome things about the care endurance folks give their horses and the training process seems to be mostly trail riding which I really like.


----------

